# Problem with Apache and Virtual Hosts



## RevennaFox (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a question about virtual hosting with Apache/FreeBSD. My site has a single IP, and I'd like to host two separate websites on this IP. Here's the relevant section in httpd.conf:

```
<VirtualHost *:80>
ServerName http://www.planetfox.net
ServerAlias planetfox.net
DocumentRoot "/usr/home/webmaster/planetfox"
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
ServerName http://www.revenstar.net
ServerAlias revenstar.net
DocumentRoot "/usr/home/webmaster/revenstar"
</VirtualHost>
```
Whichever one is listed first is served, no matter which URL is entered. Is a local nameserver required for this to work?


----------



## obsigna (Apr 24, 2014)

Add a NameVirtualHost directive before the actual virtual host containers, and remove the http:// scheme from the ServerName directives.


```
NameVirtualHost *:80

<VirtualHost *:80>
   ServerName www.planetfox.net:80
   ServerAlias planetfox.net
   DocumentRoot "/usr/home/webmaster/planetfox"
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
   ServerName www.revenstar.net:80
   ServerAlias revenstar.net
   DocumentRoot "/usr/home/webmaster/revenstar"
</VirtualHost>
```
You need to restart apache after the changes.


----------

